# UK HSR2 High Speed Trainsets Contract to Hitachi-Alstom Consortium



## jis (Dec 11, 2021)

Hitachi, Alstom win UK high-speed train contract | NHK WORLD-JAPAN News


A joint venture between Japan's Hitachi and France's Alstom has won an order to supply the next-generation of high-speed trains in Britain.




www3.nhk.or.jp


----------

